# Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)



## Aegon (9. Februar 2015)

*Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Guten Abend zusammen,

Nachdem ich in der letzten Woche mit der 4. Staffel von GoT fertig wurde, stellt sich jetzt für mich die Frage, wie es denn nun weitergehen soll. Da die 5. Staffel auf DVD/Free-TV ja noch eine Weile auf sich warten lassen dürfte, hab ich mir überlegt, in der Zwischenzeit doch die Bücher zu lesen.
Ich hab mich dahingehend auch schon erkundigt, jedoch wird oft gesagt, dass man die Bücher besser im englischen Original lesen sollte, wobei ich aber noch unsicher bin. Ich bin zwar grundsätzlich des Englischen mächtig (Abiturient), jedoch fürchte ich, dass ich öfters mal nicht mehr mitkommen könnte, außerdem brauche ich beim Lesen von Englischem viel länger und ist auch anstrengender. Was sagt ihr dazu? Es wäre gut, wenn jemand, der die Bücher auf deutsch und/oder englisch gelesen hat, kurz sagen könnte, ob die deutsche Übersetzung passabel ist bzw. wie leicht verständlich das Englische ist. Dazu sei gesagt, dass mich die Übersetzung von Eigennamen nicht stören würde, da ich die Serie auf deutsch geschaut habe. Außerdem sollte es nicht auf die Kosten ankommen (ich weiß, dass die Bücher im Deutschen aufgeteilt wurden, das wäre aber egal).


----------



## Ryle (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Es gibt seit 2010 Übersetzungen mit eingedeutschten Namen und irgendein Vollpfosten kam auf die Idee die bisherigen 5 Original Bände auf 10 Bücher aufzuteilen. Im englischen sind es 5 Bände, die man komplett zu ~25€ kaufen kann und bei uns verlangt man für 10 Bücher *15€ das Stück.
*Letztendlich musst du entscheiden ob es dir das wert ist. Empfehlen kann man übrigens auch die Hörbücher, die sind wirklich verdammt gut gemacht und dort werden auch die Namen nicht eingedeutscht.


----------



## cerbero (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Empfehlung: Fang es auf Englisch an.
Grund: Du wirst wie alle anderen am Ende auf die letzten Bücher aus der Feder von Martin warten dürfen. (Letzten Gerüchten nach wird es auch 2015 nichts mit dem sechsten Buch Winds of Winter)


----------



## Aegon (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Inwiefern spricht das für die englische Version? 
Warten muss man doch sowieso, oder hab ich da was nicht richtig verstanden?


----------



## cerbero (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Möchtest du dann noch auf die Übersetzungsarbeit warten ?


----------



## Aegon (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Naja, auf das eine Jahr kommts dann auch nicht mehr an 
Aber jetzt weiß ich was du meinst


----------



## cerbero (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Wenns nur eines ist, schätz dich glücklich, ich hab bei anderen Autoren (Tad Williams) auch schon mal 2 bis 3 gewartet.


----------



## Aegon (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Hast du sie auch auf englisch gelesen?


----------



## cerbero (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Ja, ich hab mir nach der ersten Staffel so eine Komplettbox ähnlich dieser George R. R. Martin's A Game of Thrones 5-Book Boxed Set Song of Ice and Fire Series : A Game of Thrones, A Clash of Kings, A Storm of Swords, A ... George R. R. Martin Song of Ice and Fire: Amazon.de: George R.R. Martin: Fremdsprachige Bücher geholt und das ganz in Englisch gelesen.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt gabs Dance of Dragons nur gebunden ( A Song of Ice and Fire 05. A Dance with Dragons: Amazon.de: George R. R. Martin: Fremdsprachige Bücher ) - und ab dem gabs dann den Effekt, das ich mir die anderen auch noch in der Ausführung gekauft hab. Da stehen halt ein paar Kilo Buch im Regal.


----------



## Aegon (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Und wie findest du das Sprachniveau?
Genau diese Box würde ich mir auch holen; soweit ich das sehe, sind die Bücher da im Taschenbuch-Format. Gibt's die auch gebunden, vorzugsweise auch in so einer Sammelbox?


----------



## cerbero (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Von einer Sammelbox wüßte ich nix, aber gebunden gibts die schon. Wie bezahlbar oder verfügbar die sind ist eine andere Frage. Wenn du Spaß haben willst, schau mal nach den Preisen der deutschen gebundenen Büchern von Fantasy Productions 

Sprachniveau: wenn du dir eine englischsprachige Tageszeitung wie Guardian oder so zutraust, hast mit dem Text keine Probleme, ich hab die Bücher auch auf der Arbeit während der Pausen ohen Übersetzungshilfde lesen können. (Nein, ich hab kein Englisch studiert oder sowas... )


----------



## Aegon (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Gut, dann ist das Niveau wohl in Ordnung.
Das Problem ist halt, dass ich bisher allgemein nicht viele längere (englische) Bücher gelesen hab, daher fürchte ich, dass mir vor allem die wohl nötige Praxis zum Lesen solch dicker Wälzer fehlt, aber das dürfte die AsoIaF-Begeisterung wettmachen


----------



## cerbero (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Im Schlimmsten Fall läßt du zwischen den Büchern halt mal ein bis ein paar Wochen die Finger davon, nimmst dir was anderes vor und liest danach weiter.
George R.R. Martin ist nicht für seine Schreibgeschwindigkeit berüchtigt und hat noch ZWEI weitere Bücher angekündigt (Winds of Winter & Dreams of Spring) - Die Serienmacher haben sich nicht umsonst den groben Plot von ihm geben lassen, der Mann ist nicht mehr der Jüngste.


----------



## Aegon (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Gut, ich denke, ich werde mir die 5er Box einfach bestellen, die kostet ja auch nur 25€, da ist im Ernstfall nicht viel verloren 
Außerdem ist es auch eine prima Vorbereitung auf's Englisch-Abi 

Zur Schreibgeschwindigkeit:
Da bin ich ja sowieso gespannt, wie er das lösen will. Er hat ja mal gesagt, dass er die Serie die Bücher nicht überholen lassen will. Das heißt, entweder hat GRRM ADoS schon angefangen und wartet mit der Veröffentlichung von TWoW auf die Ausstrahlung der 6. Staffel, damit diese und die 7. mit den Büchern erscheinen, oder die Serie muss bis 2020 pausieren


----------



## cerbero (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es schon mehr als ein paar Handlungsentwürfe für Dream of Spring gibt. 
Vermutlich auch 1 bis 3 Kapitel die einfach nicht mehr in Winds of Winter reinpassen. So hat das Drama ja mal angefangen... zuerst wollte Martin "nur" eine Triologie draus machen...


----------



## Aegon (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Mann, das ist ja echt schlimm, da will man sich nur über die Bücher informieren über Kosten Editionen etc. und dann wird man gleich heftig gespoilert


----------



## cerbero (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Ach, wer ist denn umgebracht worden 
Deine Signatur spoilert schon genug


----------



## Aegon (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Mehr als mir lieb ist... 
Und die Signatur ist kein Spoiler sondern eine Tatsache


----------



## Aegon (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

Wie genau ist eigentlich das Verhältnis der Handlung der Serien-Staffeln zu den Büchern? 
Als ich in die Bücher hineingeschnuppert hab, ist mir aufgefallen, dass bereits in Buch 4 Szenen aus der 5. Staffel vorkommen. Wie genau ist da also das Verhältnis Serie-Bücher?


----------



## Aegon (12. März 2015)

*AW: Game of Thrones/AsoIaF: Frage zu den Büchern (Deutsch-Englisch?)*

So, nach den ersten zwei Bänden nun mal ein kurzes Fazit, um vielleicht auch Anderen, die vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung stehen, zu helfen 

Ich hatte bisher nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung im Lesen von Büchern, kann mich spontan auch an kein längeres Buch erinnern, das ich jemals freiwillig gelesen habe 
Von den ASoIaF-Büchern allerdings habe ich viel erwartet und bin auch nicht enttäuscht worden; selbst wenn man die Handlung bereits kennt, weiß sie doch zu fesseln, auch aufgrund der Masse an Hintergrundinformationen, die man bekommt.
Die englische Sprache ist auch kein großes Problem, im Gegenteil - ohne die deutschen Ausgaben zu kennen, glaube ich doch, dass da einiges an Sprachwitz verloren gegangen sein muss (ganz zu schweigen von den Übersetzungen der Eigennamen; mittlerweile sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare auf, wenn ich "Lennister" lese). Mit Englisch auf Abitur-Stand ist das Lesen und Verstehen wirklich kein Problem, höchstens für den Zusammenhang wichtige Wörter musste ich hin und wieder nachschlagen, der Rest ergibt sich entweder aus dem Kontext oder ist nicht weiter von Belang. 
Rückwirkend betrachtet war der einzige Fehler, den ganzen 5er-Band vor der Klausur- und Abiphase zu bestellen


----------

